# Rubber treatment



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

Looking for a dedicated rubber treatment for trim, as opposed to a tyre dressing. 
Not found anything that really lasts or doesn't streak. Best I've found so far is probably Perl, anyone able to recommend anything better please?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

When you say trim, do you mean the black textured plastic sort (which I don't think is usually rubber) or are you thinking of actual rubber eg door seals?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Swissvax seal feed the job. Expensive but 1 bottle will last a lifetime. Should last about 6 months on rubber inside and out.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

valet pro black to the future


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Checkout Raceglaze they do a very good rubber treatment. I use it on classic cars.

Pearl is water based so it won't last that long, but still is a good dressing.

i2Detailing sell Tac system magic plus trim coating, and that's good on rubber seals (outside)


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Autoglym vinvl and rubber care. make sure to follow the instructions on the bottle as many dont and blame the product rather than their user error.IT CAN BE USED ON INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR TRIM. 500ml bottle. Can be got in halfords or any good auto store. I have been using it for years and i cant fault it. 
best of luck
todds


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

steelghost said:


> When you say trim, do you mean the black textured plastic sort (which I don't think is usually rubber) or are you thinking of actual rubber eg door seals?


Yes, meant actual rubber.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Marcwithac said:


> Yes, meant actual rubber.


Ah OK. In that case the classic recommendation is Gummipflege

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gummi-Pflege-Rubber-Stick-100ml/dp/B007TNOQDI


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

bigmac3161 said:


> Swissvax seal feed the job. Expensive but 1 bottle will last a lifetime. Should last about 6 months on rubber inside and out.


+1 for SV unless it's an older classic car than go for Zymol seal darkens a bit more both products are great just pretty expensive with around 40pounds .


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Ah OK. In that case the classic recommendation is Gummipflege
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gummi-Pflege-Rubber-Stick-100ml/dp/B007TNOQDI


Thanks. Kept seeing that but was never sure how well it work outside, may have to give that a go.


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

Teufel said:


> +1 for SV unless it's an older classic car than go for Zymol seal darkens a bit more both products are great just pretty expensive with around 40pounds .


I'd love to try seal feed, no way can I justify £40 though! Maybe one day....!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fair enough I look at it that it's 40 quid that'll I'll never have to spend again. I've already done 4 cars outta bottle and doubt I've used 20/25 ml.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

steelghost said:


> Ah OK. In that case the classic recommendation is Gummipflege
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gummi-Pflege-Rubber-Stick-100ml/dp/B007TNOQDI


+1
The door rubbers on my wife's Evoque, which are untreated were frozen this morning. I had to use Luke warm water to free them. The seals on my car, which has frameless windows were fine. They're treated with Gummipflege....:thumb:


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

PERL is a great product and love to use it. For my rubber door, boot and bonnet seals I use autoglym rubber care which I got in a kit with the car. Seems to keep them looking fine and flexible. Worth a try


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

How well does gummi pflege stand up to application of external trim? (As opposed to just being used on seals that aren't exposed...


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

elite car care sell a version of gummi made by 303.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Marcwithac said:


> How well does gummi pflege stand up to application of external trim? (As opposed to just being used on seals that aren't exposed...


It's good for rubber seals for inside the door, keeps them from freezing but not sure if it's able to with stand the harsh winter weather.
:wave:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

from experience it doesnt do much to revive external rubber.it might soften it but it doesnt revive weathering


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Seems I need to either stick with Perl or suck it up and invest in some seal feed!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

JB052 said:


> Whereabouts are you located?


I'm in Aldershot, Hampshire.


----------

